# Sparklugs



## LawedBigBear (Jan 23, 2010)

i maybe just repeating someone else but i needed some plugs for my big bear and i was shopping around you can get spark plugs from advance auto for $1.99 a piece rather than $6 at a dealership.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If the are the same exact number that is good...


----------



## LawedBigBear (Jan 23, 2010)

yes they are same brand same number ran one in my bike today and no problems just figured i would tell yall where everyone could save


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

that's CHEAP!!!! my iridium brute plugs are $12 a piece!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

DaBrute said:


> that's CHEAP!!!! my iridium brute plugs are $12 a piece!


Brrr...how do you like them...:notworthy:


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

they are made for multi-spark ignitions like the VDI and seem to work well, are they worth $12 a piece....i guess.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Just like the filter i was using Honda filter at dealer was $12 Oreillys has it for $6 same brand


----------

